# Does anyone pups get naughty when tired?



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

I swear Mika acts totally like human baby would - acts up when he's tired. By acting up i mean very disobedient and he just is very naughty. He picks up rubbish from outside and brings it inside and saying No doesn't work with him when he's like that. Drives me crazy!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Oscar has toddler type temper tantrums if you won't play with him when he wants.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't think it's confined to puppies, a lot of dogs seem to go deaf when tired


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

rona said:


> I don't think it's confined to puppies, a lot of dogs seem to go deaf when tired


Bit like humans


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

ad_1980 said:


> I swear Mika acts totally like human baby would - acts up when he's tired. By acting up i mean very disobedient and he just is very naughty. He picks up rubbish from outside and brings it inside and saying No doesn't work with him when he's like that. Drives me crazy!


Yup!!! Zach still gets mouthy when he's tired.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Molly is 8 months and shes naughty when hungry, nip and nibbles picks things up that she knows she cant have maybe shes drawing my attention to her as if to say "dinner time". They are funny arnt they?


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

If only Lily was only naughty when tired lol she is nughty from about 7 in the morning until 8 pm at night lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Molly is 8 months and shes naughty when hungry, nip and nibbles picks things up that she knows she cant have maybe shes drawing my attention to her as if to say "dinner time". They are funny arnt they?


Oscar does this too


----------



## bella7 (Feb 1, 2009)

Zac's 6 months and he always starts acting himself around 9pm goes proper mental! Runs around the table like a mad dog and just won't sit still, I can always tell when it's time for bed.

At meal times he has a different type of bark really high pitched so even if I forget (god forbid!) he lets me know.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

When Dave is tired he refuses to 'come' in from the garden. Probably because when he was smaller I took him out for a pee then carried him into bed, so he waits for me to go get him when he can't be bothered walking.
Today I just went back inside after calling him and he stool looking in the window, decided that whatever I was doing was much more interesting than standing by himself and came in 

When he is tired he usually gets narky at Dixie and she tells him off for me. Lol. Bullseye is much smarter when it comes to beig tired, he either flops down where he is, or goes to bed. I wish Dave would learn to do that! 

x


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

I know he's a baby but instead of being a mischevious so and so why can't he just go to sleep when he's tired?! Why play up all the time? 

I should just ignore the bad behaviour i know but what if he eats something from outside that makes him sick?


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

can sympathise with this post, fletcher gets naughty when tired, very nippy and stubborn, have to say its nothing serious tho and doesnt cause us much bother. why dont you put him to bed if he is tired? or does he need out for his night time pee? suppose u could take him out on the lead. dont know much to be honest as i'm a newbie.

Corrine


----------

